# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Busco Semilla de Moringa

## ines caceres B

Hola Qurid@s, amig@s,
 Deseo comprar la Semilla Moringa, 1 kilo ,por favor escribirme a mi e-mail.   incabios@hotmail.com  
Gracias    
Saludos  
SRA CaceresTemas similares: Moringa oleifera: un cultivo con muchas propiedades Semilla de ajo Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo Necesito semilla de ajo. Busco comprar semilla de cebolla roja f1

----------


## golcito18

contactate con el Ing. Jorge Chepote 998 342 411 es la persona mas idonea en temas de Moringa

----------


## Enrique Sánchez

Estimada Sra. Cáceres,
estamos en la búsqueda de un proveedor de harina de moringa, favor de responder:
Email esanchez@pemasac.com
Cel 988495767 
Atentamente, 
Enrique Sánchez

----------


## enunez

Nosotros le podemos proveer el Kilo de Moringa $60.00 el Kilo. 
Atentamente     
Ed

----------

CARMELA2010

----------


## Morin

Hola Ed, aquí mi correo morinkl@hotmail.com favor de enviarme tu datos de contacto. Sldos.

----------


## CARMELA2010

ME PUEDES MANDAR TU CORREO QUIERO SEMILLAS DE MORINGA, ESTOY EN LIMA.

----------


## Yacin

Busco aceite de moringa. Comunicarse al celular 920088327.
Lic. César Valdiviezo

----------


## deniko2000

BUEN DÍA, NECESITO SEMILLA DE MORINGA, PRECIO DEL KILO, REFERENCIAS AL CORREO servismultiple2000@hotmail.com, GRACIAS

----------


## Alex grados

una empresa peruana dedicada en comprar grandes cantidadSomoses volumenes productos moringa si están interesados en vender su producto se pueden comunicar conmigo por mi Whatssapp +51968610577 entrar en contacto por fabor

----------


## Alex grados

Somos unas empresa peruana dedicada en comprar grandes cantidades volumenes productos moringa si están interesados en vender su producto se pueden comunicar conmigo por mi Whatssapp +51968610577 entrar en contacto por fabor

----------

